
The Great Climate Migration Has Begun - prostoalex
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/07/23/magazine/climate-migration.html
======
wcerfgba
Was previously posted and then flagged. I fail to see why: the discussion in
the thread seems rather amiable to me.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23947594](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23947594)

~~~
aaron695
"New projections show high tides subsuming much of Vietnam by 2050 — including
most of the Mekong Delta, now home to 18 million people "

One bores with lies like this, but it is true people normally don't care on
this topic when lied to, it's more about the dystopian dopamine rush.

Commentary on this ridiculous high tide claim-
[https://twitter.com/BjornLomborg/status/1191021723644301312](https://twitter.com/BjornLomborg/status/1191021723644301312)

~~~
_Microft
Is this someone [0] one actually wants to refer to?

From his Wikipedia page [0]:

 _Several of Bjørn Lomborg 's articles in newspapers such as The Wall Street
Journal and The Telegraph have been checked by Climate Feedback, a worldwide
network of scientists who collectively assess the credibility of influential
climate change media coverage. The Climate Feedback reviewers assessed that
the scientific credibility ranged between "low" and "very low". The Climate
Feedback reviewers come to the conclusion that in one case Lomborg "practices
cherry-picking", in a second case he "had reached his conclusions through
cherry-picking from a small subset of the evidence, misrepresenting the
results of existing studies, and relying on flawed reasoning", in a third case
"[his] article [is in] blatant disagreement with available scientific
evidence, while the author does not offer adequate evidence to support his
statements", and, in a fourth case, "The author, Bjorn Lomborg, cherry-picks
this specific piece of research and uses it in support of a broad argument
against the value of climate policy. He also misrepresents the Paris Agreement
to downplay its potential to curb future climate change."_

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bj%C3%B8rn_Lomborg](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bj%C3%B8rn_Lomborg)

~~~
aaron695
I'd prefer you referred to the stunningly different map he shows compared to
the one NY Times showed. It's not a lie.

If you genuinely want to know more about Bjorn Lomborg watch his really old
TED talk
[https://www.ted.com/talks/bjorn_lomborg_global_priorities_bi...](https://www.ted.com/talks/bjorn_lomborg_global_priorities_bigger_than_climate_change?language=en)

If you've ever hung out in remote villages and seen crippled children crawling
around because of lack of micro-nutrients, you won't have proof he is correct
that micro-nutrients are one of the leading issue in this world, but you'd be
at least much more empathetic to the idea.

I've never see anyone else actually sit down and rank issue to cost benefit
like he has. The Copenhagen Consensus have revised their list of issues since
the original old TED talk.

~~~
ChrisLomont
How can either map be “a lie?” They’re projections.

There’s ample groups with solid scientific credentials that Lomborg lacks.
Lomborg famous book was found, by a well respected watchdog group, to be
“scientifically dishonest,” with the addendum that he was unqualified to make
the claims he does.

There really is little to be gained from absorbing his work when there’s
plenty of better sources that don’t engage in his well-documented intellectual
dishonesty.

